# One Kitty in a cone. The other is NOT happy about it.



## katieeeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi there,

Just a quick thread really, I've had a quick look to see if anyone has posted anything like this and didn't see anything, but sorry in advance if this has been asked before!

Yesterday I took Niko my fab little kitty to the vets as he has a bit of a scabby ear. The vet wasn't sure what could have caused it (as he is an indoor cat) and gave me the cone of shame to pop on him to see if it deters his constant itching.

After getting home and coning him up, he reacted extremely well, he is eating, sleeping, playing as normal. My only and biggest issue, is his brother Baloo.

Basically, Baloo is the more cautious of the two cats, and he was fine with Niko at first, but at one stage, Baloo was napping on the sofa, Niko jumped up and scared him and now he is petrified of him!

Baloo is growling at Niko, me and my other half, he is hissing. He won't use the loo and won't be in the same room as Niko. Biggest problem is, Niko has always followed his brother around and now when he does it, he gets attacked.

What can I do to make this as stress-less for the pair of them as possible? They've never spent time apart, and although Baloo seems to want this at the moment, Niko is lost without his brother 

Help?

Thanks guys


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Cats can get scared if another cat (or even a human) who is normally familiar to them doesn't have the same outline as they usually do. Baloo is scared of Niko, because he is wearing the nasty cone, and thinks he is a strange cat. Also Niko may smell of the vets perhaps.... Baloo is also directing his annoyance to you and your OH because he is blaming you for allowing a *strange* cat in the house. 

It may help if you were to take the cone off Niko whenever you are there to supervise, (to ensure he doesn;t scratch his ear) so Baloo can see it is really Niko. Then rub Niko with Baloo's scent ( rub a soft cloth around the sides of Baloo's face then transfer the scent to Niko) and also rub both cats flanks with a bit of powdered catnip. 

Whilst the cone is off Niko, wash it thoroughly in warm water, dry and then transfer some of Baloo's scent to it before you put it back on Niko. When you do put it back on make sure Baloo watches you doing it, and feed both cats some treats right after. 

If you have any Feliway plug-ins, this would be the time to have them running 24/7. 

Has the vet said what is causing Niko to scratch his ear? I assume ear mites or infection have been ruled out? Another thing that causes itchy ears in cats is food allergies/intolerances. My cat (who has eczema) had very itchy ears before I got his diet sorted out. The vet had no idea what was causing the problem.


----------

